# Howdy from El Salvador



## isho21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm Isho in El Salvador.  For the past year or so, I have been experimenting with grilling and smoking, with fairly good results and some disasters in between (as i'm sure it happens when a noob tries to smoke a brisket!)  We have a very limited selection of equipment, meats, fuel and wood/chips here so we have to make do.

My first grill was a made-in-china 22in kettle that cost around $70 and I think I got what I paid for.  After one winter it has corroded and is falling apart.  Last week I picked up a grill/smoker combo (should have been the first red flag, right?) and ran home to put it together only to read some pretty rough reviews, it's an ECB! Followed almost all of Jeff's mods and gave it a test drive smoking some salmon.  My first impression is that it was very difficult to control the temperature and I quickly overcooked the salmon, but the smoky flavor was awesome.

Grilling is ok for me and I love burgers, but there's just nothing like some slow-smoked, juicy pork.  Baby backs are my faves and I'm not half bad at them by now.  Pork butt and the holy grail, brisket, are still things I'm struggling with but I understand they take more practice to get right, so i'll keep trying!

I have tons of questions as I've had a hard time controlling temperature and also getting chips/chunks to smoke for longer than a few minutes.  I'll be posting in the forums to try to get some pointers on these.  For now, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-

bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2011)

glad to have you here. Now the ECB is hard to control but with the mods. and trial and error you will figure out

how to control it pretty good. Post pic. of what mods you did and how you set up the coals.

If you use chips I would soak them first. and putting them in a smoker box help them last longer.

chunks I don't soak. Put the chunks next to the coals and they will smoke longer


----------



## isho21 (Oct 29, 2011)

OK, here are some pics.  First up, how it looks assembled.  Note the vent on the lid, legs on outside, charcoal tray legs poking out.







Closer look at the legs and vent







Since my old POS grill rusted away after 1 yr of use, I took the vent from it and installed it on the ECB.







Didn't have a drill bit large enough for the vent holes, so just did small triangles instead.  If I find I need even more ventilation, I guess I can always go back and drill some more holes...







Freestanding charcoal tray so I can take the whole smoker off of it and add charcoal.  This is key, since trying to get into the charcoal tray from that tiny little door is useless.  Also, drilled 8 holes on each side as I had seen on Jeff's suggestions.  My extra little touch was to cut up the charcoal grill from my old one I'm discarding and install it within the pan so that the ashes fall below and away.  This may need tweaking since it actually holds very little charcoal now.  Hmm.

Also, the stainless steel rod I used for the legs was a NIGHTMARE to cut.  I had the smallest little saw and worked at it furiously for about a half hour and got nowhere.  Fortunately there are some homes being built in my neighborhood and was so lucky to find a guy who had a power tool and did this in a few seconds.  Best $5 i ever spent!  Also, found the little rubber toppers which I put on the ends of the legs, great for stability and not scratching up the surfaces it stands on.  Also looks a tiny little bit more like it actually came that way, less fabricated.







Holes on sides of charcoal tray.  But the grate is too high up on the pan, leaving very little room for the charcoal.  Gotta keep playing with this.







Last one I need to make is to get a thermometer and install on the lid.  One of the drawbacks of living here, there are none available.  Will have to get one from the states the next time I'm up there and install afterward.  Until then, will have to be opening the lid and checking on my trusty surface thermometer which I have been placing on the grill surface.

Overall I actually had a lot of fun doing the mods, and now it's mostly an issue of trial and error until I learn to control the temp better...


----------



## isho21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tried to add some pics but got a message about waiting to be moderated b/c I'm new.  Can post text, though.  Hopefully it'll be up soon so I can show you my ECB with its mods!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 29, 2011)

gone


----------



## venture (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Isho!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard! I wanna see a smoked papusa!


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome Isho!  What is the postal/shipping like where you are at. Perhaps there is a member of two that could help you out with trades - something you can get easily there in trade for things you need from the states.  Good luck with your setup and keep the Qview coming.

John


----------



## isho21 (Oct 30, 2011)

Kingkoch42 said:


> Note I put the wood in a metal pipe in the fire box over the gas flame - it smokes and lasts a long time.


Thanks, Cal!  At one of the hardware stores over here, they sell a metal box which I could pick up and try putting the wood chunks/chips in there.  I haven't heard too much about it but will pick one up now that you mention it.  Great tip!


----------



## isho21 (Oct 30, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Welcome aboard! I wanna see a smoked papusa!




Hmm... there's an idea! Will try it soon and qview.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 30, 2011)

You did a great job on your mod. for the smoker.

I like the legs for the pan. Mine sit on blocks.

If i'm not carefull when I lift the smoker off of it,

it can get knock off the blocks. (that no fun)

Will have to add legs like your to mine.

one more mod. I would do would be take thin piece of metal

and hook it up to the bowl so it can slide over the holes

that way u can control air intake.

Can you order a thermometer or is the shipping cost to high???

now we need to see that smoker in action!!!!


----------



## isho21 (Oct 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jjwdiver*
> 
> Perhaps there is a member of two that could help you out with trades - something you can get easily there in trade for things you need from the states.



Thanks John! While this would be a great idea within the same country, shipping costs and import taxes make it quite expensive.  Not to mention, any food/fuel/chemical products being imported have to get health dept import licenses! What a nightmare... What I usually do is whenever I make it up to the states (1-2x year) I just buy stuff at the store and bring it in my luggage.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jrod62*
> 
> one more mod. I would do would be take thin piece of metal
> 
> ...



Thanks jrod! I actually really enjoyed making the mods.

So for the additional mod you're suggesting, do you mean something like #7 in this guide? http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html   That also may be part of the reason why I overcooked the salmon the only time i used it (couldn't get it below 300 degrees).


----------



## moikel (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.I hope your planning some versions of the local food as well as brisket & baby backs.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Welcome to the forum.I hope your planning some versions of the local food as well as brisket & baby backs.




Thanks Moikel! Local foods here are pupusas, refried beans, thick corn tortillas, yucas.  All should be exciting foods to smoke, and i promise some qview soon.  For now, been trying to re-create my favorites from the years I lived in TX, brisket, ribs, pulled pork.  Only ones I've had any kind of success with have been baby backs.  For the past year, I experimented with smoking on a regular kettle grill, but last week I picked up an ECB, and have only used it once.  Gotta learn to control smoke and temp on that thing, it's not exactly easy!  =)


----------



## moikel (Nov 1, 2011)

OK you got me whats a pupusas? I eat just about anything thats not mans best friend or endangered . A lot of my friends regard me as a bit of a stunt eater but if the chinese guys at the next table are having pressed pig ear terrine I want to know what it tastes like. So its a what...?


----------



## isho21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Moikel said:


> OK you got me whats a pupusas? I eat just about anything thats not mans best friend or endangered . A lot of my friends regard me as a bit of a stunt eater but if the chinese guys at the next table are having pressed pig ear terrine I want to know what it tastes like. So its a what...?




Haha! Love it!  I'll try anything once, but most of the very exotic stuff like pig ears, coagulated blood, bull balls and stuff like that, I don't come back to.

A pupusa is a thick corn tortilla stuffed with cheese which is cooked on a griddle.  Many variations exist where they will also be stuffed with refried beans, pork, and combinations of those, so on.  I wonder about the consistency since they're cooked with oil or fat and so it kind of pan fries them.  The fatty crust is not something you want to take away from it.  So maybe you smoke it first and then finish it on the pan with some oil.  Hmmm.  Gotta think about that for a little bit.

Some pics: http://www.whats4eats.com/files/images/breads-pupusas-flickr-waldenpond-2145662348.thumbnail.jpg

http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/images/pupusas/pupusa-cu.jpg

http://www.washingtonian.com/block_dbimages/15957/Picture 2.png

http://www.washingtonian.com/block_dbimages/15958/irenes.folding.png


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, your already off to a great start.

Ok I almost had the big one..I went to ups and calculated the cost of sending a 25 lb package to el salvador just to see how much it was and such..valued at $250. The cost of shipping it in a week was $583.47. I think I rather pack it in my luggage and fly it down there for that kind of money..then at least I get to see some sites.

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2011)

Isho21, You may not get the right consistency smoking the finished Papusa...BUT...I will be looking for one with a Smoked Pork or Bean filling using a traditional Recipe... Welcome to the SMF...JJ


----------



## moikel (Nov 2, 2011)

OK I  got it.Im with Chef Jimmy,smoke the filling dont mess with the Papusa. Maybe a smoked chicken + local tropical fruit as a salsa,or sausage/pork & those black beans that are down that way. You could have all sorts of fun with it. Looking forward to your efforts.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 2, 2011)

I love pupusas. There's a couple pupuserias in california. What about a pupusa fatty? Wrap sausage or ground meat of your choice around a row of pulled pork and cheese stuffed pupusas? cook em up traditional and then stuff in the fatty.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> Welcome to SMF, your already off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave, you are very kind and generous. Thanks so much for your offer!  Besides the cost of shipping, upon its arrival in el salvador, customs opens the box and assesses whichever value they want to it and from there, charges us a sales tax plus import tariffs. Even on used stuff!!! So we just pick things up whenever we travel stateside and put 'em in our suitcases. Actually just booked a trip to FL over new years, so i'm going to stock up on goodies then. 

Again, thanks for offering your gadgets and also for going to the trouble of finding all this out. You da man!


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jimmy, Moikel and Teez, love the idea, actually have some pork in the smoker as we speak...tempting! 

Ok, you got me, pulled pork pupusas for dinner tonight! Look out for qview...


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

So, with the mods, and a little minion method, ran the smoker for about 7h with one load of 1.5 bags of lump charcoal.  Only stirred up the lumps and added new wood chunks, but temp was MUCH more manageable...I think I'm going to try a brisket again, maybe this time it won't be like chewing through my flip flops!


----------



## moikel (Nov 2, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> I love pupusas. There's a couple pupuserias in california. What about a pupusa fatty? Wrap sausage or ground meat of your choice around a row of pulled pork and cheese stuffed pupusas? cook em up traditional and then stuff in the fatty.


Pupuserias,for real? This is really new for me down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  & I love new stuff.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 3, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Pupuserias,for real? This is really new for me down here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya its like the Salvadorian version of a taqueria. hard to find and many miles apart.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome To Your New Addiction.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 3, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Welcome To Your New Addiction.




You are absolutely right!  Is it bad that I spent the whole day smoking yesterday, and can't wait to do it again this weekend....?


----------



## isho21 (Nov 3, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Ya its like the Salvadorian version of a taqueria. hard to find and many miles apart.




It's pretty much, wherever there are Salvadorans, there will be pupuserias.  Cali is full of Salvadoreans and therefore, you will find some decent pupuserias.  Sarita's Pupuseria, Los Angeles, CA is supposed to be very good, it was featured in Food Network's "The Best Thing I Ever Ate"


----------



## moikel (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the thing about this forum you learn stuff,all sorts of stuff! No Papusa down here no Salvadorians.


----------



## alelover (Nov 3, 2011)

Isho. You will learn so much here. We actually have a pupuseria in Lenoir, NC. Never knew what it was . I knew it was a type of Latino food place but didn't know what country.  Next time I go towards the mountains I will have to check it out. Y'all got me curious now.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet!  It's kind of like ATBs in the sense that you can vary on the basics as much as you like.  I'm a sucker for the pupusas stuffed with chicharrón (pork rinds) with cheese.  Here they like to eat them with a slaw on top and a tomato sauce, but I'm a purist and eat the pupusa on its own.  

As a native Guatemalan, I'm now very interested in the possibility of pulled pork-stuffed tamales....or maybe even smoking the tamales themselves.


----------

